# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  Sensi, Wi-Fi programmable thermostat, Emerson Electric Company, Ferguson, Missouri, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Emerson Electric Company

Website - sensicomfort.com

youtube.com/sensicomfort

facebook.com/SensiComfort

twitter.com/sensi

----------


## Airicist

About Sensi Wi-Fi programmable thermostat

Published on Jul 23, 2015




> Loaded with features, the Sensi Wi-Fi Programmable Thermostat was designed to provide easy and convenient control of your home comfort.

----------


## Airicist

Sensi Wi-Fi thermostat review!

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> I'm so lucky to be sponsored by Emerson for this video. All opinions on products are true and honest and they are mine.

----------


## Airicist

Install the Sensi thermostat in a few minutes

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> It doesn't take long to replace an old thermostat. Here's how.

----------


## Airicist

Here's why Sensi might be the smart thermostat for you

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Emerson's Sensi is a surprisingly simple Wi-Fi thermostat that also works with Amazon's Alexa.

----------

